# ash trees



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

How much are ash trees worth as standing timber? Just looking for a ballpark figure per cord?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

It really is a regional thing. By me you can get ash per face cord for about 45 dollars.


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

i get it for free. most around here are standing dead and several property owners i know just want them cleared out. good for me, i burn wood


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

I think you'd have to find a buyer for that specific specie. Similar to selling maple as a hardwood vs selling to a veneer buyer that pays 10 times more. Ash is for baseball bats from what I read. That would be a cool thread here just for timber buyers and for hunters getting the most out of their land management. You hear of so many stories of timber consultants not getting or paying prime price for goood wood. Versus a few threads where someone is getting 50K-80K for 10 acres of select cut maples for veneer.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

bigbuck said:


> How much are ash trees worth as standing timber? Just looking for a ballpark figure per cord?


 
Standing live? Contact a few timber buyers quickly.

Standing dead? 45-50 per face cord , cut and split


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

bigbuck said:


> How much are ash trees worth as standing timber? Just looking for a ballpark figure per cord?


Size, quantity & quality, access and distance to market are big considerations. If sawlog sized trees then quality is REALLY important. Prices differ between black ash (basically a swamp species)and white ash.

In my area where W. ash is not a major component in the hardwoods stumpage prices have been hanging between $150/M and $250/M depending on the above considerations. Pulp prices running between $15/cd and $30/cd when sold in conjunction with other hardwood species. The lower prices for selective cut stands where the volumes are low and the logging a bit more challenging. FM


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

If nothing else, it's some good burning.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It is great burning for sure.....burns nice and hot and no popping.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Factors influencing the price will include, volume, quality, logs or pulp and where the trees are located. Moving the equipment to a sale can be costly for the logger. He'll want to know how much volume of ash there is and how much other volume there is on the sale. Hope this helps with your dilemna.


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Thanks for the replies, I'm talking about standing ash trees in full cords not face cords. I want to open up the canopy, just wondered if they were worth anything.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Ash makes great T&G paneling. We are in the process right now of putting the finish on 1600sqft of random width end matched.

Dave 




bigbuck said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'm talking about standing ash trees in full cords not face cords. I want to open up the canopy, just wondered if they were worth anything.


----------

